
America's economy risks the mother of all meltdowns - gibsonf1
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ft/20080219/bs_ft/fto021920081334359078;_ylt=AozoX8V3CwKFRV6c_RfR1f0E1vAI
======
caudicus
The problem I have with articles like this is they find some fringe figure
(either a total bull or bear) and have them talk about the extreme edge of an
argument because it makes better press. Because of this motivation, you're not
going to get an objective analysis of the issue. The author even said "To
answer this question we should ask a true bear".

No one economist is ever going to get this right because economics is more
like weather forecasting than anything. You're better looking at "surveys of
economists" you can find in many publications to get an idea of what
economists on aggregate think. The wisdom of crowds, anyone?

------
michaelneale
Wow, this could become true just like: [http://www.amazon.com/Great-
Depression-1990-Ravi-Batra/dp/04...](http://www.amazon.com/Great-
Depression-1990-Ravi-Batra/dp/0440201683)

------
kajecounterhack
Two words: Self-Fulfilling Prophecy.

